
Who Killed California? - rglovejoy
http://www.nationalaffairs.com/publications/detail/who-killed-california
======
Tangurena
California is too big. It really needs to be broken up into more meaningful
pieces. The various regions are so widely disparate that there is very little
common ground for them to be in the same state.

In some regards, CA is a microcosm of the troubles the US is going through.
But at least the federal government doesn't have their hands tied as badly as
CA does with the incessant ballot initiatives and super-majority needed to
pass budgets. Letting Enron write the "energy deregulation law" was supremely
stupid and is one reason for the blackouts and tens of billions of dollars in
debt.

~~~
xsmasher
> But at least the federal government doesn't have their hands tied as badly
> as CA does with the incessant ballot initiatives and super-majority needed
> to pass budgets.

Add Proposition 13 to the list of the ways that California's hands are tied.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_13_%2819...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_13_%281978%29)

------
Novash
Obligatory joke. It was The Terminator.

------
MaysonL
Howard Jarvis.

~~~
miked
The Democratic Party has controlled the legislature for several decades now,
and the governor's mansion for much of that time. God forbid they take a
little of the blame.

